# Heartworm: year round or seasonal?



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Do you give your dogs heartworm pills year round or just during mosquito season? Living in Chicago, the mosquitos are pretty much gone until next Spring and I have always been given conflicting information from different vets.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Year round in SC.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Year round in Ohio, I've seen the nasty things in Jan before.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Year round in WNY


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Definately year round if Florida!!


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

Definitely year round here in NC. Having adopted heartworm positive dogs and seen how horrific the disease is I would keep my dogs on prevention all year round no matter where I lived just to be certain.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

We do heartworm year round. Not worth the chance to me. I figure for the few bucks we may save, its not worth the chance of possibly getting it and the cost/heartache that would cause. We don't do Frontline in the winter, though, but just from late Nov/Early Dec - March.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Year round here in TX. I adopted a HW+ dog and NEVER want to go through that again. Plus, it's not like the mosquitos ever really die here. I don't do flea meds in the winter, though.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Year round, 45 days between after first frost. 

Western NY

Interceptor


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I go year-round. With an adult dog, we should test before we put them on HW medicine. So, by the time I take my dog off the med, then do the blood test (because, what if he contracted it while he were off the medicine?), then put him back on; it was easier, and not that much more expensive, to leave him on year-round.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Year round in Ohio. I used to skip December January and February. BUT, I had both of my dogs contract heartworm that way. The vet informed me that Heartguard and Interceptor would pay for my heartworm treatment IF my dogs had been on their medication year round and I had not skipped those three months. 

It is not worth skipping any months.


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

Year round. I live in Central NY and we have a surprisingly high HW rate here. Of course, not all vets are up on that, lol. I can tell you that about 80% of dogs I have pulled from my area are HW+.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">Year round here in WNY. My friend's german shepherd contracted heartworm in the winter,during the 6 months she was not on the preventatives. I also use Interceptor. </span>


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Okay, so that was all enough to make me keep Mandi on heartworm year round. My next Q is this:

What kind of preventative do you use? Mandi was on Tri-Heart + but I have been wondering if Heartguard is any "better".


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

We use Interceptor, haven't used anything else and really can't compare because of that, but we've never had any issues. Just what our vet recomends.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I don't give Hw "prevention" at all. Maybe that's the reason I never have any flea infestations and other problems dogs so commonly have







. A couple yrs ago I also adopted a GSD with Hw (see avatar).


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't think so. I mean, almost none of the dogs we get in our member shelters are on HW preventative, or vaccinated, or receiving any other kind of potentially toxic conventional medicine, and they pretty much all are infested with fleas. 

We use Revolution - year round. No fleas, no HW. 

If fleas are not an issue, I think Interceptor is one of the best hw preventatives.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Pup, you can't be serious to compare a shelter dog to my dogs who receive the most excellent nutrition and care.







. 
Nutrition is the foundation for health, not pesticides.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">I've never in over 20 years have had a major flea infestation. When I have had a few fleas in my home,it was from the fosters bringing them in,my dog never really got them. I also didn't have a hard time getting rid of them *knock on wood* This summer was a bad one for fleas,no fosters,no fleas. </span>


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

I live in the Chicago area and have Molly on Revolution year round.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

The effictive ingredients in tri heart and Heartguard are the same, the difference is in the way you give it. If your dogs eat the Tri Heart, then you're good. Some clients complain that they aren't giving the tasty cookie that they used to.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockThe effictive ingredients in tri heart and Heartguard are the same, the difference is in the way you give it. If your dogs eat the Tri Heart, then you're good. Some clients complain that they aren't giving the tasty cookie that they used to.


If that is the only difference then it is not a problem. Mandi eats pills like they are treats. She took the Triheart fine. She also will take Immodium when her tummy is upset by just taking it. I hand it to her, she eats it. Weird...but nice that I dont have to tackle her, shove a pill in the back of her throat and hold her mouth closed like I did with the Dobie.


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

Re:fleas- We've had them once, confined to dog (1 at the time) and was after a visit to a family member's home. (They had 2 dogs)

Re: Heartgard---Isn't there something about if the dog doesn't CHEW it all the way, that it may not be absorbed?


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

I have never heard this about heartguard. Also Advantage has a new monthly spot on that does heartworm as well Advantage multi---I've used it on my dogs too...the only thing I don't like about it is that it leaves a sticky spot in their fur.

BTW here in Oklahoma we have to use HG year round. We have treated SO many HW positive dogs this year at my clinic...it's unbelievable I have been VERY lucky that NONE of my rescues have been hw positive...VERY LUCKY!!!


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

Mandalay...about the immodium...don't give it very often....no more than twice...it causes the bowel to contract thereby stopping the diarrhea...if it's tummy upset she has have your vet get you some Flagyl (metronidazole) it is wonderful to keep on hand for diarrhea/tummy upsets...a round of 10 days usually does the trick!!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Melinda&JayRe: Heartgard---Isn't there something about if the dog doesn't CHEW it all the way, that it may not be absorbed?


I know that if a dog doesn't chew the preventative (just swallows it whole) you need to redose the dog. There is such a lose dose in the chew, it has to either be chewed by the dog or administered in pieces to that it gets absorbed. If the dog throws it up w/in 5 hours of giving the chew, the med will not be properly absorbed and you need to redose. I didn't know this until I inquired about pill v. chew with my vet. Opened my eyes.

I use Heartguard Plus year round. I figure, why take a chance when the preventative is much cheaper than the cure if he became HW+. BF is still seeing skeeters around his place near the canadian border here in upstate NY. Sluggish buggers, but still around. Who would have thought in November????


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: dchamnessif it's tummy upset she has have your vet get you some Flagyl (metronidazole) it is wonderful to keep on hand for diarrhea/tummy upsets...a round of 10 days usually does the trick!!


And I can tell you from experience, my pill eater will NOT readily take the metro. I have to shove it down his gullet, but it definitely works better and faster than immodium or Kaopectate! 

On a side note with the metro...I've gone the probiotic route (b/c of this forum) and am finding it has all but elliminated my need for the metro.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

my vet says year around. we dont have the misquitos in winter in ky. but the way i see it is you never know. i have found ticks here in jan/feb so i fiqure if there out in the winter misquitos can be to. 

i think its a good idea all year long.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Metro tastes absolutely foul apparently, so that's why dogs fight it so hard. We have to wrap it in cheese or do the gullet shove, at which point they look at me like "WHY MOM??? WHY???" 

We do year round preventative here. The weather is just too variable and we're seeing more and more cases of HWs show up in our shelters, so it seems to be becoming more widespread.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

I live in the suburbs of Chicago and my dogs get Heartguard Plus, the last one given in Nov. They are blood tested in March and started up again. I have been doing with my female for almost 6 yrs and I have had no problems. I will be doing this with my young male also.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: luvsables I live in the suburbs of Chicago and my dogs get Heartguard Plus, the last one given in Nov. They are blood tested in March and started up again.


Yep, I do the same here, except I use Interceptor. I'm in the far NW burbs and have been treating this way for 17 years and no problems.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Yes, I do the same as Denise. I have had no problems at all.

Actually, I was asked why I don't keep her on it all year, so I can skip the spring blood-test and save money, but I don't care to do that.

If there's no threat during the winter months, than I would rather give her system a break for a few months. Same goes for Frontline Plus. Again,,,,,,,never had a problem.


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

I give heartworm seasonally, and minimally. (I use low-dose Interceptor, which is referred to as Safeheart)

It doesn't matter if you 'see mosquitos around'. There are very specific conditions required for heartworm larvae to develop within the mosquitos. The temperature has to stay above 57 degrees Fahrenheit or the larvae development is aborted and must start over.

So if the temperature goes below 57 in your area (even if just at night), then heartworm shouldn't be a concern. 

ETA: I also wanted to add that in the late spring when it starts getting above 57 for several nights in a row in my area, I then count 30 days before giving preventative. Remember, HW preventative really acts to kill any microfilaria already present in the dog. So it is taking care of the past 30 (or for some meds like Interceptor, 45) days.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I stopped using HW about a year or two after switching my dogs to raw. I also stopped using any topical flea/tick treatments (with an exception).

I test my dogs once or twice a year for HW. In the past 6 years we've lived here they have always been negative.

Only twice in the past 6 years have I used any type of flea/tick treatments. This past summer, with all the rain and such, we had a horrible tick infestation. After removing 4 ticks from one dog I went out and got the Frontline spray. I use it very minimally - NOT like the directions say.

The dogs bring fleas in the house when they catch, kill and consume a wild rabbit. I pick off the ones I can see and that's it. We've never had any problems with infestations.

I do not believe in putting chemicals into my dogs that they do not have a NEED for.


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

Like Lauri I don't use HW preventative or flea/tick preventative and the dogs are raw fed. I minimally used HW on my female who passed early last year at 12, maybe 12 months of her entire life. She always tested negative. The dogs I have now get tested once a year and are always negative. With 3 dogs over 14 years each has only ever had one tick plucked from them.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: LuvWorkingGSDsIt doesn't matter if you 'see mosquitos around'. There are very specific conditions required for heartworm larvae to develop within the mosquitos. The temperature has to stay above 57 degrees Fahrenheit or the larvae development is aborted and must start over.
> 
> So if the temperature goes below 57 in your area (even if just at night), then heartworm shouldn't be a concern.
> 
> ETA: I also wanted to add that in the late spring when it starts getting above 57 for several nights in a row in my area, I then count 30 days before giving preventative. Remember, HW preventative really acts to kill any microfilaria already present in the dog. So it is taking care of the past 30 (or for some meds like Interceptor, 45) days.


Hey, I find this very interesting (the temperature thing). I've been giving Interceptor every 6 weeks for a couple of years, but I've given it year-round. Do you have a source for this (the temperature thing) so that I can do some more research?

~Kristin


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

for the young dogs i usually use Interceptor year round just because the still eat stuff. in the winter when we got hiking on the trails there is deer poop etc. and the young ones seem to like eating it and scoff it up before you know what happened. they also like the rabbit poop. so, because of other worms/parasites in those type of things its best to keep them clear. the older dogs don't seem to eat that stuff anymore so i do seasonal for them.

debbie


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Year round in central Florida just in case.. we've had plenty of nights in the 40s especially lately but I'd rather not take the chance.


----------



## sheriff125 (Dec 10, 2008)

year round in IN. Indiana has the most cases of heartworm


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Quote: I don't give Hw "prevention" at all.


I am speechless that this comment comes from someone in Ga.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Year round down here. Vishnu when we got him at 2 years old have a case of severe heartworms and perm. damage to his heart. His intro to our family was vet treatment and 30 days quarantine. 

Sorry, but there's no excuse here in Florida not to give your dogs h/w preventive. To not do so is neglect, imo.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

NW Oregon - seasonal


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Chicago - seasonal.


----------



## gshephlvr (Feb 21, 2006)

I am in MN I do it seasonally. I am intelligent enough to watch the weather and mosquitoe population. Not sure what premium diet or feeding raw has to do with fleas or HW but maybe I am missing something.

I refuse to allow my animals to ingest medications when it is not needed.

Also I was never told they had to chew heartguard I will be asking my vet about that. Not sure that is true because I have treated rescues for HW and they test negative now. I know for a fact they don't chew the pill just swallow it so not sure there is any truth to that at all.

I also agree a person living in GA is neglectful not giving HW treatment. All of my rescues from GA have been HW positive.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Seasonal and at 45 day intervals, counting backwards. I don't use flea and tick preventatives and instead use Bug Off Garlic during tick season and NEEM oil for fleas.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

_I also agree a person living in GA is neglectful not giving HW treatment._

And what would you call it when your dog comes down with auto immune disease or cancer, bc you shoved a little bit of poison down his throat on a monthy basis, year after year? How can people be so naive and believe it has no affect on the dog- that's what I don't get.

It's negletful to not give HW meds, if you live in the south, keep your dog outdoors and don't test regularly- absolutely!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Vishnu was a house dog, lived on base in an apartment. Still got h/w. Living outdoors has NOTHING to do with it. Testing isn't going to prevent it no matter how regularly you test. Only preventative will keep a dog from getting h/w.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

of course testing doesn't prevent it, but you can catch it early, avoid major damage and can treat it easily.

Living outdoors has EVERYTHING to do with it. Where are the mosquitos


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art35956.asp

Here is the article I found on Heartguard. 

I have heard the preventatives will not always work. 

A healthy diet is the best thing.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Again, Vishnu lived in an apartment on the 2nd floor. Dogs can get it just from being bit on a walk, so no, you don't have to live outdoors to get it. 


How is a healthy diet going to prevent it? 

I'm sorry, but after spending 600 on h/w treatment to kill it when we got him, I'm not willing to jeopardize their health when they can get ivermec for pennies a dose.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I am not telling people reading this not to give treatments. 

It is just what I have read about healthy immune systems. 

http://www.thewholedog.org/heartworm.html

It makes sense that a mosit. and other parasites would be more attracted to an animal that is on a bad diet. 

Healthy diets are a preventative too.


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

...those of you who believe in helathy diets to avoid a bit of chemical, what will your TREAT HV when the test comes back +? More healthy diet, or go for the ugly medicine? Because I can guarantee you, the treatment is a LOT more chem than a monthly dose. And having been with a HV treated dog... it's just not sg you would want to risk your pets going through.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We treat seasonally, which due to temps in Michigan usually amounts to only 3-4 months out of the year. And heartworm tests for everyone every spring.


----------

